# mount: /dev/shm not mounted or bad option at boot

## pstar

Hi, on my boot screen, there is an entry where it says :

 *Quote:*   

> Mount: /dev/shm not mounted or bad option

 

and a followed by:

 *Quote:*   

> Skipping mtab update (mtab is a symbolict link)

 

I think I have that problem after an problematic update to Gnome 3.8 and move to systemd.

strange thing is I do seems have shm mounted.

 *Quote:*   

> #mount
> 
> proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
> 
> none on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)
> ...

 

my fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1    /media/Windows    ntfs-3g   force,locale=zh_CN.utf8,umask=000,users     0     0

/dev/sda5    /media/WinData    ntfs-3g    force,locale=zh_CN.utf8,umask=000,users     0     0

/dev/sdb2    /media/NTFSData    ntfs-3g    force,locale=zh_CN.utf8,umask=000,users     0     0

/dev/sda6   /boot      ext2      defaults   0 2

/dev/F31TVG/v_swap       none      swap      pri=5,defaults 0 0

/dev/F31TVG/v_root       /      ext4      noatime      0 1

# UUID=83986086-fb38-403a-963a-06b2f483f6a7      /home           ext4      defaults,noatime,exec   0 2

/dev/F31TVG/v_home   /home           ext4      defaults,noatime,exec   0 2

/dev/F31TVG/v_data    /media/MyData      ext4   defaults,noatime,exec   1 2

#/dev/F31TVG/v_data    /media/MyData      ext4   users,noatime,exec   1 2

#/dev/disk/by-uuid/gwQrdN-WiG8-M2IH-LxSn-lfth-zzzo-xHpNN1 /media/MyData      ext4   users,noatime,exec   1 2

/dev/storage/v_wddata    /media/Storage      ext4   defaults,noatime,exec   1 2

/dev/storage/v_swap      none      swap      pri=10,defaults 0 0

#/dev/sdb2      /media/Chunks      ext4    defaults,noatime,exec   1 2

# For virtual box

#none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=85,devmode=666 0 0

#/dev/sdb      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

devpts    /dev/pts devpts  rw,gid=5 0 0 
```

mtab (symbolic link to /proc/self/mounts)

```
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

none /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

udev /dev devtmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=2054649,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=600 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/F31TVG/v_root / ext4 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0

mqueue /dev/mqueue mqueue rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

configfs /sys/kernel/config configfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

cgroup_root /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

openrc /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc 0 0

cpuset /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset 0 0

cpuacct /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct 0 0

/dev/sda1 /media/Windows fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

/dev/sda5 /media/WinData fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

/dev/sdb2 /media/NTFSData fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

/dev/sda6 /boot ext2 rw,relatime,errors=continue 0 0

/dev/mapper/F31TVG-v_home /home ext4 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0

/dev/mapper/F31TVG-v_data /media/MyData ext4 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/mapper/storage-v_wddata /media/Storage ext4 rw,noatime 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

...
```

#ls -l /dev

 # ls -l /dev

 *Quote:*   

> total 0
> 
> crw------- 1 root root       10, 235 Dec 20 21:48 autofs
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root           880 Dec 20 21:48 block
> ...

 

BTW: Is there any way to get this kind of boot screen error messages, I couldn't found it in my /var/log/message or /var/log/dmesg, and have to relay on pause the boot screen and take pictures  :Sad: 

----------

